# EXCLUSIVE NEWS - ZYMÖL Launches QUADRA



## WHIZZER

EXCLUSIVE NEWS - ZYMÖL LAUNCHES QUADRA .....

*Zymol Launches Advanced Self-Cleaning SuperSealant That Contains 99.99 Pure Gold.
*

Press Release - March 1 2017

Brooksville, Florida, March 1, 2017 - 200 years of organic formulary expertise is combined with over a decade of testing to offer the car lover the infinite Zymöl experience;


*Quadra*



From the beginning, car owners have known and made use of the protective and life-giving qualities of wax. And, for four decades Zymöl has built the world's finest organic Waxes and Glazes.

For some, wax is not enough !

"Quadra is Zymöl's new paint SuperSealant giving a car's finish the greatest luster and longest protection using colloidal Gold and pure Hawaiian Lotus extract" says Stephan Graf, Zymöl's Master Technician.

Every personalised and Serial Numbered Quadra SuperSealant Kit contains 4 Quadra applications. Each Quadra application is sealed in heavy glass and registered to the car owner.

"Quadra can be the first or last step in your paint protection and must be professionally applied", said Charles Bennett Zymöl's CEO. Says Bennett, "thereafter you, the car owner, is only responsible to rinse your car with warm water or have your Quadra Service Centre gently wash your vehicle with Quadra Balance Coconut Soap".

The Quadra Colloidal Gold (Au) and Hawaiian Lotus (Nelumbo) based nano-SuperSealant uses 4 valence electrons to produce a covalent and ionic valence bond directly to any surface. Quadra's Gold and Lotus nanoscale structure suspends dirt and provides a self-cleaning behavior.

Zymöl Quadra is safe on all surfaces including carbon fibre, ceramics, clear-coats, acrylics, urethanes and classic lacquers.

"Gold's power is now in your future" says Graf.

Source: Zymöl

Drive anywhere at anytime in a self cleaning car. 
#zymolofficial #quadra #supersealant

Link: http://bit.ly/quadrasupersealant

Who is Stephan Graff - ?

Stephan Graf the Zymöl's Master Detailer.

Is known for his skill, his precision and his affinity for the care and preservation of the world's finest cars. "I've always been a car man. And for the past twenty plus years I've been honing my skills, detailing some of the most luxurious cars known to man." says Stephan. He has been called upon
internationally for his pronounced skills. Says Stephan: "I am both proud and grateful that my passion has led me here, to do what I love and to make the owners of these magnificent cars fall in love againand again".

Reputation goes a long way in this business and Stephan is sought out time and time again for the care and attention he provides to every car he touches or provides counsel on. For Stephan, like Zymol, this is more than a business. Cars are our life - they're our passion.


----------



## WHIZZER

Detailingworld™ has an Exclusive discount code that can be used at www.zymolworld.com use DWSPECIAL


----------



## nick_mcuk

$2,100 WOW thats not going to be a run of the mill purchase!


----------



## WHIZZER

nick_mcuk said:


> But what is the cost it does not say on the website?


Nick Zymol will be along to discuss further - From what I understand the Kit comes with 4 glass bottles of product ( 4 years worth re application ) I believe it to be around the $700 mark for the kit with the DW code ( obviously $ exchange effects pricing) :thumb:

( with DW code you get extras mircowipes, pre quadra spray and quadraa balance soap)


----------



## WHIZZER

nick_mcuk said:


> $2,100 WOW thats not going to be a run of the mill purchase!


That's for 3 cases worth as this is professional purchase use the code and it reduces price down to $700 for one kit +extras


----------



## Pittsy

nick_mcuk said:


> $2,100 WOW thats not going to be a run of the mill purchase!





WHIZZER said:


> That's for 3 cases worth as this is professional purchase use the code and it reduces price down to $700 for one kit +extras


That's a hefty discount too:thumb:


----------



## wysol2

2100 wow nice price even after the discussion 700 is high you need to really love your car 

tuk tuk on phone


----------



## WHIZZER

wysol2 said:


> 2100 wow nice price even after the discussion 700 is high you need to really love your car
> 
> tuk tuk on phone


Remember this is for 4 years worth of applications so when you work it out its around £125 a year :thumb:


----------



## Protesio

Wow. Crazy product.

This should either be a breakthrough in coating market with much more water and dirt repellency than the coatings that are already out there and a lot cheaper. Or it is just loaded with fancy ingredients to push the Price. 

I am curious about the first real world results of this


----------



## WHIZZER

Protesio said:


> Wow. Crazy product.
> 
> This should either be a breakthrough in coating market with much more water and dirt repellency than the coatings that are already out there and a lot cheaper. Or it is just loaded with fancy ingredients to push the Price.
> 
> I am curious about the first real world results of this


Zymol will be along later im sure to tell us more on the product -from what I have heard this is quite something - the product produces a glow effect along with protection - and maintenance is very simple you can wash with warm water - Gloss is supposed to be amazing and its a very safe product to use - not having to use masks etc unlike other products :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Alex L

Is this pro only application or can anyone apply it?


----------



## WHIZZER

Alex L said:


> Is this pro only application or can anyone apply it?


Alex think Zymol will need to clarify this - from what I understand obviously paint needs to be in good order and they is a process to apply but I feel if you have good understanding of paint, detailing etc then you would be able to apply - but Zymol will need to clarify .


----------



## fretfret

Sorry, but at that price, I think they have launched it a month early.


----------



## WHIZZER

fretfret said:


> Sorry, but at that price, I think they have launched it a month early.


I worked it out at £140 per year .... is that to bad ? Depends on what you spend on your car ( Discounted code 1 kit not the 3 as advertised ;-) )


----------



## Alex L

WHIZZER said:


> I worked it out at £140 per year .... is that to bad ? Depends on what you spend on your car ( Discounted code 1 kit not the 3 as advertised ;-) )


Trouble is, for that price you can have something applied that lasts more than a year. The only way (for me at least) it would sway me would be if it looked like nothing else in the detailing world. Which is a tall ask. And was self healing and there was no issue of water spotting like Si02 coatings.


----------



## DLGWRX02

If I hadn't now got 2 services, 2 tyres and an mot to pay for I think I may well of been tempted, I love these liquid sealant systems and much prefer it over a wax for protection. May be tempted in a few months or so..


----------



## nick_mcuk

WHIZZER said:


> Nick Zymol will be along to discuss further - From what I understand the Kit comes with 4 glass bottles of product ( 4 years worth re application is required ) I believe it to be around the $700 mark for the kit with the DW code ( obviously $ exchange effects pricing) :thumb:
> 
> ( with DW code you get extras mircowipes, pre quadra spray and quadraa balance soap)


Ahhh ok...still dear but Zymol is a premium brand so will command a premium price


----------



## WHIZZER

Alex L said:


> Trouble is, for that price you can have something applied that lasts more than a year. The only way (for me at least) it would sway me would be if it looked like nothing else in the detailing world. Which is a tall ask. And was self healing and there was no issue of water spotting like Si02 coatings.


Understand that I guess a big plus of this is the fact that you don't have to wear a respiratory mask to apply -

The finish I haven't seen yet is supposed to be very Glassy - but gives a glow and very Glossy with excellent repellent abilities - Hopefully with this the water spotting will be sorted .
When we see an actual application that will be the proof .


----------



## Alex L

You dont with Kamikaze ISM or MP UNC-R and those will be the ones its really going up against.

I'll still follow its progress and once the hype has died down and real world feedback is there, it might end up being the new Halo product to be desired.


----------



## DLGWRX02

When it says. "4 years worth of re application is required" 
I'm reading that as it needs to be used for four years to get the protection up to its potential. Is that right? 

Just thinking, I can't remember the last time I owned a car for that long.


----------



## WHIZZER

DLGWRX02 said:


> When it says. "4 years worth of re application is required"
> I'm reading that as it needs to be used for four years to get the protection up to its potential. Is that right?
> 
> Just thinking, I can't remember the last time I owned a car for that long.


I think the kit comes with 4 years worth of product - so in essence if you coated one car and sold after a year you would still have 3 bottles left and thus could apply to new car :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

WHIZZER said:


> I think the kit comes with 4 years worth of product - so in essence if you coated one car and sold after a year you would still have 3 bottles left and thus could apply to new car :thumb:


Just thinking out the box here, but personally if it didn't come in the designer storage case, and you could buy it as single bottles (a single years application is plenty for any home weekend washer) 
I think that would drop the price and possibly encourage more sales.


----------



## WHIZZER

DLGWRX02 said:


> Just thinking out the box here, but personally if it didn't come in the designer storage case, and you could buy it as single bottles (a single years application is plenty for any home weekend washer)
> I think that would drop the price and possibly encourage more sales.


Totally agree and maybe something we can pose to Zymol - they are looking for feedback so nice shout :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

That is a very good shout actually and will certainly open up more of a customer base for it.

Is there a UK disty of Zymol because if you have to order it from the USA you will have to pay duty and VAT when it gets stopped by customs so deffo something to factor in if you order it from the USA....just another thought to keep in mind.


----------



## RaceGlazer

We as UK Authorised Zymol Resellers have so far had no news on whether we can stock it for resale in either kits of 4 bottles or more or less.

I'm hoping for some news too.


----------



## SGraf

nick_mcuk said:


> $2,100 WOW thats not going to be a run of the mill purchase!


So I'll try to answer all the questions as best I can,

Min purchase is normally 3 cases. Each case will cost $700 (for a limited time Zymöl is allowing DW members to purchase 1 case instead of three).

One might argue that the price is expensive, on the other hand application is much much faster than traditional nano coatings. (Think as easy to apply as a spray on wax). There is no risk of blotching, rain-bowing or streaking if incorrectly applied. You can use one product for all surfaces (including glass (without wipers), plastic and rubber) The product is non toxic and won't damage the cars surface. Plus the ingredients are all natural.

It's very powerful stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGraf

WHIZZER said:


> Nick Zymol will be along to discuss further - From what I understand the Kit comes with 4 glass bottles of product ( 4 years worth re application ) I believe it to be around the $700 mark for the kit with the DW code ( obviously $ exchange effects pricing) :thumb:
> 
> ( with DW code you get extras mircowipes, pre quadra spray and quadraa balance soap)


Thanks Whizzer that is correct. 4 glass bottles (1 for each year) plus some extras 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead

Congrats on the release but wouldn't it be good to have some detailers on board and give us some reviews and feedback along with the release?

Can someone confirm whether this is for professional only or can the hobbyist
apply it?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## SGraf

Protesio said:


> Wow. Crazy product.
> 
> This should either be a breakthrough in coating market with much more water and dirt repellency than the coatings that are already out there and a lot cheaper. Or it is just loaded with fancy ingredients to push the Price.
> 
> I am curious about the first real world results of this


The real test is the real world results I agree  I've been applying Quadra to several cars now. And I'm blown away by what it can do. (I'm trying not to be too bias)

It has Unbelievable water repellency and a gloss and shine that I would say, is as good, if not better, than many traditional high Canauba wax pastes, and that takes a lot for me to say because I am a huge Canauba fan. 
I will try post some photos and vids so you can have a look. But we all now the limitation of photos etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

see my biggest problem here is 4 bottles one each year (cannot buy singularly). As a detailer I like to try something think that's amazing but let's try something else to see if I can get it better.
4 years of the same product? I can guarantee every single user on here has never used the same product for 4 years.

We always try to achieve bigger or better it's part of detailing so I'm afraid this product will not be for me


----------



## Bulkhead

Mmmm, covalent AND ionic bonds?! Assuming four valence electrons (silicon I'm guessing - gold has one valence electron!) and also assuming you're using silicon dioxide, the two double bonds joining the two oxygen atoms to silicon will become single covalent bonds, thus allowing neighbouring silicon and oxygen atoms to join by single covalent bonds. This is a balanced structure that does not contain cations or anions so cannot foster ionic bonds. Maybe they're referring to the gold and lotus extract? However, ionic bonds would surely be broken by water; it's is a polar molecule and would therefore dissociate ions. I'm not wanting to have a go at Zymol in particular, although they do have a monumental track record of grandiose statements regarding their products, but please either say its a silicone dioxide coating with an exotic-sounding filler in it or say nothing.


----------



## Alex L

You forgot to add 'mic drop' :lol:

I look forward to the vids though, hopefully in 4k


----------



## tricky tree

nick_mcuk said:


> That is a very good shout actually and will certainly open up more of a customer base for it.
> 
> Is there a UK disty of Zymol because if you have to order it from the USA you will have to pay duty and VAT when it gets stopped by customs so deffo something to factor in if you order it from the USA....just another thought to keep in mind.


I thought Parc Ferme in Hampshire were the UK distributor and that Craig was global trainer for their products. Not sure if this is still the case though??


----------



## DLGWRX02

Bulkhead said:


> Mmmm, covalent AND ionic bonds?! Assuming four valence electrons (silicon I'm guessing - gold has one valence electron!) and also assuming you're using silicon dioxide, the two double bonds joining the two oxygen atoms to silicon will become single covalent bonds, thus allowing neighbouring silicon and oxygen atoms to join by single covalent bonds. This is a balanced structure that does not contain cations or anions so cannot foster ionic bonds. Maybe they're referring to the gold and lotus extract? However, ionic bonds would surely be broken by water; it's is a polar molecule and would therefore dissociate ions. I'm not wanting to have a go at Zymol in particular, although they do have a monumental track record of grandiose statements regarding their products, but please either say its a silicone dioxide coating with an exotic-sounding filler in it or say nothing.


I would agree whole heartedly with this statement, only it's written in some kind of foreign language my google translate doesn't understand..:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

WHIZZER said:


> Detailingworld™ has an Exclusive discount code that can be used at www.zymolworld.com use DWSPECIAL


Is it come with Quarda Resolve and shampoo ?


----------



## _Si_

Bulkhead said:


> Mmmm, covalent AND ionic bonds?! Assuming four valence electrons (silicon I'm guessing - gold has one valence electron!) and also assuming you're using silicon dioxide, the two double bonds joining the two oxygen atoms to silicon will become single covalent bonds, thus allowing neighbouring silicon and oxygen atoms to join by single covalent bonds. This is a balanced structure that does not contain cations or anions so cannot foster ionic bonds. Maybe they're referring to the gold and lotus extract? However, ionic bonds would surely be broken by water; it's is a polar molecule and would therefore dissociate ions. I'm not wanting to have a go at Zymol in particular, although they do have a monumental track record of grandiose statements regarding their products, but please either say its a silicone dioxide coating with an exotic-sounding filler in it or say nothing.


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok so from the feedback from Detailingworld™ , Zymol are planning a tester kit , Single Bottle Kit , 4 bottle kit and also the 3 kits 

All good news that Zymol are listening to the Detailers feedback - they are wanting to work with Detailers - So if you are a detailer get yourself registered on their site - there are some questions you have to answer but they will sell kit to all detailers not just licensed Zymol detailers


----------



## RaceGlazer

tricky tree said:


> I thought Parc Ferme in Hampshire were the UK distributor and that Craig was global trainer for their products. Not sure if this is still the case though??


Parc Ferme are no longer the UK Distributor, we Authorised Resellers buy direct from the Zymol factory now.
Craig still does lots of training and I think direct for the Factory.


----------



## nick_mcuk

RaceGlazer said:


> Parc Ferme are no longer the UK Distributor, we Authorised Resellers buy direct from the Zymol factory now.
> Craig still does lots of training and I think direct for the Factory.


The website still says they are pretty well certified up 
http://www.parcferme.co.uk/zymol-detailing-treatments/



> We hold the prestigious certification as a Zymöl Factory approved detailer, a Zymöl licensed detailer, and a Zymöl approved reseller of their product range and are proud of the fact that we are one of only 16 detailing companies globally to have this official status.


----------



## tricky tree

WHIZZER said:


> Ok so from the feedback from Detailingworld™ , Zymol are planning a tester kit , Single Bottle Kit , 4 bottle kit and also the 3 kits
> 
> All good news that Zymol are listening to the Detailers feedback - they are wanting to work with Detailers - So if you are a detailer get yourself registered on their site - there are some questions you have to answer but they will sell kit to all detailers not just licensed Zymol detailers


Letting non authorised detailers use their products is a big change from the past. Wonder how the guys who paid £000's to be authorised detailers feel?


----------



## -Raven-

WHIZZER said:


> Ok so from the feedback from Detailingworld™ , Zymol are planning a tester kit , Single Bottle Kit , 4 bottle kit and also the 3 kits
> 
> All good news that Zymol are listening to the Detailers feedback - they are wanting to work with Detailers - So if you are a detailer get yourself registered on their site - there are some questions you have to answer but they will sell kit to all detailers not just licensed Zymol detailers


Very interested in this! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

tricky tree said:


> Letting non authorised detailers use their products is a big change from the past. Wonder how the guys who paid £000's to be authorised detailers feel?


This is for Quada product only from my understanding


----------



## WHIZZER

-Raven- said:


> Very interested in this! :thumb:


Picture of tester in the Zymol section thread


----------

